# [W] Khorne Lord of Skulls Chainaxes (x2)



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase 2 chainaxes from the Lord of Skulls kit. I believe these axes are made of 2 halves, so that would be 4 halves total = 2 complete weapons, for the sake of clarity.

I would be offering $10 U.S. per complete weapon, plus the cost of shipping (legitimate cost of shipping, please). If this price is unsatisfactory, we can discuss it. I don't think I have anything too useful to trade, unfortunately, but cash money can "trade" for almost anything :grin:.

If you have one or two for sale, please get in touch with me ASAP!

Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I managed to get my hands on one, now I only need one more.


----------

